# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Hallan restos de antidepresivos y ansiolíticos en el agua de Galicia

## jlois

> Los antidepresivos para tratar la depresión o los ansiolíticos para aliviar la ansiedad que toman los gallegos acaban en el retrete. Bien porque son arrojados directamente al desagüe, bien por una metabolización incompleta a través del agua de la orina o de las heces. El problema es que los restos acaban en el agua de los ríos, pese a recibir tratamiento en las depuradoras, e incluso en la del grifo, según se recoge en una investigación que publica la Gaceta Sanitaria y que ha sido coordinada por el grupo de Salud Pública y Ecotoxicología de la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos I de Madrid en colaboración con el Laboratorio de Análisis de Calidad Ambiental de Santiago. Las trazas de estos fármacos psicoactivos suponen, según los investigadores, un riesgo para el medio ambiente y tampoco se descarta que un consumo a largo plazo del agua contaminada puede tener efectos para la salud, con lo que alertan de la necesidad de «incrementar la monitorización ambiental de las cuencas fluviales y de mejorar los procesos de tratamiento de las aguas residuales y potables para eliminar estos fármacos».
> 
> Los investigadores advirtieron la presencia de ansiolíticos y antidepresivos después de analizar muestras de agua en las estaciones depuradoras de Santiago, Vigo, A Coruña, Ourense y Pontevedra y en agua del grifo de espacios públicos y privados. Los expertos también han constatado que, en algunos casos, la presencia de psicoactivos aumenta después de su paso por la depuradora, lo que puede deberse a que los procesos químicos que tienen lugar en las plantas provocan una reversión de ciertos metabolitos a sus componentes de origen.
> 
> El lorazepam, un ansiolítico, es el compuesto con mayores concentraciones detectadas en las cuencas gallegas, tanto en las muestras de río como de grifo, seguido del antidepresivo venlafaxina. El primero se ha localizado en el 87 % del agua pretratada en depuradoras y en el 67 % de la saliente de las plantas. En el primer caso con una concentración media de 11 microgramos por litro y, en el segundo, de 0,7. En el agua del grifo, la presencia de lorazepam se reduce a un 3 % de las muestras, aunque con una elevada concentración para lo que cabría esperarse, de 0,6 microgramos por litro, lo que revela que tampoco ha sido eliminado por los tratamientos de potabilización.
> 
> Posible riesgo
> 
> La presencia de psicoactivos en el agua potable podría suponer un riesgo para niños, ancianos o embarazadas, aunque todavía no existen investigaciones con exposiciones a largo plazo que puedan acreditar algún tipo de daño, según advierten los autores del estudio.


http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...9G26P24991.htm




> Los fármacos psicoactivos son los medicamentos más consumidos por los españoles. Ahora, un nuevo estudio ha detectado concentraciones de sustancias psicoactivas en las cuencas de Galicia, con una presencia destacada del ansiolítico lorazepam. Arrojados directamente al desagüe o indirectamente por una metabolización incompleta a través de la orina o heces, la presencia de estos fármacos en el agua se convierte en otro riesgo para el medio ambiente.
> 
> El trabajo realizado por el Grupo de Investigación en Salud Pública y Ecotoxicología de la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos de Madrid ha analizado la concentración, entre 2008 y 2009, de cinco estaciones depuradoras de A Coruña, Ourense, Pontevedra, Santiago de Compostela y Vigo y muestras del grifo en espacios públicos y privados de sendas ciudades gallegas.
> 
> 
> En las muestras de aguas residuales de las cinco plantas de tratamiento se han detectado 12 de los 14 fármacos psicoactivos analizados, que pertenecen a los grupos terapéuticos más frecuentemente prescritos: antidepresivos, ansiolíticos y antiepilépticos. Los resultados, publicados en la revista Gaceta Sanitaria, apuntan a la necesidad de incrementar la monitorización y vigilancia medioambiental de los ríos de las cuencas españolas así como la del agua de nuestros grifos.
> 
> Estos hallazgos también han constatado que en muchos casos la presencia en el agua de fármacos psicoactivos aumenta tras su paso por la depuradora. Para los autores, esto se debe a que los procesos químicos que tienen lugar en la planta de tratamiento provocan una reversión de ciertos metabolitos a sus componentes de origen. La detección de medicamentos psicoactivos en las cuencas de Galicia también podría explicarse por su uso extendido en los tratamientos veterinarios y en la ganadería, un sector importante de la economía gallega.
> 
> ...


http://www.abc.es/salud/noticias/agu...les-13185.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vamos, que no va a hacer falta ya ir a la farmacia. Ya mismo te recetarán "agua de Galicia". Además, así no hay que copagar fármacos y ahorramos...  :Big Grin: 

Fuera coñas, esto demuestra que nos da igual todo, a los ríos se suelta todo tipo de mi**da y da lo mismo, ni EDARS, ni ETAPS ni leches.

Esto me hace recordar que en mi pueblo había una tubería proveniente de la azucarera que tiraba de todo directamente al Guadiana, y bueno, mejor no decir lo que salía por el tubo ese: todos los productos químicos de desecho de la azucarera: cal, sosa, lejía, de todo menos agua  :Mad:

----------


## jlois

Está mal que lo diga yo que trabajo en un lugar dónde se hacen limpiezas de circuitos a mansalva, circuitos definidos como tuberías de inox que conducen productos para el consumo pero que a la hora de su limpieza requieren otro tipo de productos y a veces, esos productos sirven para arrastrar otros productos y ... no me quiero meter en más berenjenales que después se pueden saber las cosas y tampoco es que sea tan grave lo que se hace por aquí.

Pero es un ejemplo de como se pueden hacer las cosas en tantos lugares que a veces no llegan a tener la supervisión que deberían tener. 

Lo más trágico del asunto es que por más campañas que nos hagan reflexionar que con un pequeño gesto se pueden hacer grandes cambios, sólo es necesario que una factoría le dé por fastidiar esa cadena de gestos para tirar con cualquier progreso que se hubiera iniciado. 

Hace falta más educación de base y más sentido a la hora de realizar esa educación, el problema reside para aquellos a quienes le llega tarde la educación y prefieren pagar las multas si se les llegan a "pillar" cometiendo algún tipo de delito medioambiental. No me acuerdo ahora mismo , pero había en algún medio de comunicación que se citaba que hoy en día era relativamente barato contaminar y quizás ahí también se encuentre otro de los debates... el endurecimiento de esas sanciones.

En fin, Federico, que ahora vamos y nos encontramos que las aguas galaicas pueden ser antidepresivas... al final hasta puede ser un chollo contra la crisis. Perdona que no me ría ni si quiera de esto último.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el problema reside para aquellos a quienes le llega tarde la educación y prefieren pagar las multas si se les llegan a "pillar" cometiendo algún tipo de delito medioambiental. No me acuerdo ahora mismo , pero había en algún medio de comunicación que se citaba que hoy en día era relativamente barato contaminar y quizás ahí también se encuentre otro de los debates... el endurecimiento de esas sanciones.


Esa es una de nuestras grandes asignaturas. Muchas de las sanciones son económicas, y para muchas empresas esas sanciones no son más que una broma, obviamente les sale más barato las denuncias que adecuar sus instalaciones y cumplir con la normativa. Si cogieran y en vez de eso metieran a los responsables entre rejas una buena temporada, verás como cambiaba la cosa...

Aquí, por desgracia, cometer actos contra el medio ambiente salen muy "baratos", por no decir gratis. Tenemos algunos ejemplos... Aznalcóllar, Prestige, Mar Egeo, Don Pedro, los incendios, el Acuífero 23 y las Tablas, el Tajo, y podemos seguir toda la noche nombrando más desastres ecológicos.

¿Cuántos de todos esos responsables han reparado el daño causado? Ninguno, es más, se niegan a repararlo  :Mad: 

Me gustaría saber cuántos de esos responsables han ido a la cárcel, si hay alguno es con suerte.

----------


## jlois

Este sería un interesante tema para nuestros foreros más eruditos en el tratamiento de las aguas, Francisco y Calima. Quizás ellos puedan comentar al respecto.

----------


## perdiguera

Esta es una noticia recurrente que no sé bien quién la promociona. 
Si repasáis antiguos mensajes dentro de embalses.net veréis que lo mismo se dijo de Barcelona, la Albufera, Zaragoza...
Pensando mal debe haber alguien detrás de algo que no acierto a ver.

----------


## Luján

En la albufera se encontraron, según decía una noticia, drogas (y no era una mala traducción del inglés _drugs_). No creo que haga falta pensar mal. Sabiendo cómo es la gente, no me extrañaría nada que los medicamentos caducados se tiren por el retrete en vez de llevarlos al punto SIGRE. Algunos tendrán más persistencia que otros, y es posible que los ansiolíticos y antidepresivos sean aquellos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que os voy a decir, puede haber de los dos, que haya y quien lo saca por interés.
Lo suyo es que a quien le interesa este tipo de noticias no se les de la oportunidad.
Es una tontería que lo diga, pero el agua es el disolvente universal y con la variedad de compuestos de cosméticas, farmacología y pesticidas es muy difícil tener solución para todo.
Es mi modesta opinión.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:

Soy de la misma opinión que frfmfrm.
Hace muchos años cuando yo estudiaba Química Analítica uno de mis profesores me dijo que en el agua del grifo se podía encontrar cualquier cosa, siempre que se contase con un método analítico de sensibilidad suficiente para ello.

Por ello lo primero que hay que hacer es valorar si las cantidades encontradas constituyen un riesgo real para la salud o no.
Actualmente las empresas abastecedoras de agua, a instancias del Ministerio de Sanidad y siguiendo las directrices de la OMS, están realizando los Planes Sanitarios de las Aguas y en los documentos que yo he visto la contaminación con productos farmacéuticos es uno de los riesgos a valorar. Si estos riesgos resultan significativos o no dependerá  de las circunstancias de cada abastecimiento.

En cuanto al tratamiento realizado en las ETAPs para eliminarlos, que yo sepa no se contempla.
Algunos tratamientos disminuyen la cantidad de materia orgánica en el agua, pero de una forma genérica, sin que nadie pueda asegurar si estas sustancias resultan afectadas por ellos. Por otro lado otros tratamientos teóricamente deben resultar efectivos en mayor o menor grado, pero no están diseñados con este fin. Estoy pensando en la filtración con carbón activo granulado. No he tenido oportunidad de consultar, lo cual no quiere decir que no existan, estudios en este sentido. Me contó alguien que acompaño a la hoy ya ex-presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid en su viaje oficial a Israel de hace unos años que los israelitas tienen plantas portátiles dispuestas a ser situadas en puntos que hayan sido objeto de un sabotaje, pero poco más se sabe, pues el tema es tratado como secreto militar. Evidentemente estos equipos están orientados a neutralizar una contaminación con los venenos más peligrosos conocidos, por lo general toxinas, y seguramente si son capaces de eliminar estas toxinas, eliminaran también los residuos de los medicamentos. Pero creo que estos equipos no están diseñados para un funcionamiento permanente. Un filtro de carbón activo "fresco" adsorbe durante un tiempo casi toda la materia orgánica que lleva el agua, pero poco después su capacidad de adsorber determinadas moléculas se agota. No se si estas moléculas de origen farmacéutico están entre las primeras cuya capacidad de adsorción se agota o los carbones resultan efectivos durante un periodo razonable. En el primer caso el tratamiento resultaría de un coste desorbitante, no justificado, a mi juicio, para eliminar las trazas de estos medicamentos existentes.

Otro tratamiento no diseñado con este fin, pero que de montarse por otros motivos, puede ser bastante efectivo para eliminar estos productos, seria la ósmosis inversa. Aunque la efectividad del proceso disminuye porque el agua osmotizada suele mezclarse con una parte de agua tratada, pero no osmotizada para ajustar las características físico-quimicas del agua finalmente enviada a consumo, y la parte no osmotizada llevará su cuota de medicamentos. 

Creo que es tema es de gran complejidad y algunas de las noticias que aparecen pueden estar originadas por investigaciones financiadas por empresas que tienen mucho que ganar. El precio del carbón activo ha sufrido un enorme incremento en los últimos años y puede que no sea ajeno a ello la utilización de este producto cual bálsamo de "Fierabrás" que cura todos los males.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Un método que se me ocurre par eliminar estos compuestos es el mismo que se usa para esterilizar algunos útiles médicos: radiación con Bromo. Esta radiación posiblemente sea adecuada para desnaturalizar y destruir estos compuestos.

Otro método sería la radiación con luz ultravioleta, capaz también de desnaturalizar ciertas proteínas y, posiblemente, algunos medicamentos.

Estos métodos realmente no retiran la sustancia del agua, sino que la destruyen en fragmentos más pequeños que probablemente sean menos perjudiciales o, simplemente, más fáciles de eliminar por otros procesos de ETAPs.

----------


## Calima

> Un método que se me ocurre par eliminar estos compuestos es el mismo que se usa para esterilizar algunos útiles médicos: radiación con Bromo. Esta radiación posiblemente sea adecuada para desnaturalizar y destruir estos compuestos.
> 
> Otro método sería la radiación con luz ultravioleta, capaz también de desnaturalizar ciertas proteínas y, posiblemente, algunos medicamentos.
> 
> Estos métodos realmente no retiran la sustancia del agua, sino que la destruyen en fragmentos más pequeños que probablemente sean menos perjudiciales o, simplemente, más fáciles de eliminar por otros procesos de ETAPs.


Hola Lujan:
Manifiesto mi mas profunda ignorancia respecto a la utilización de la radiación con Bromo.

Respecto a la radiación con luz ultravioleta si es una técnica utilizada en algunas instalaciones para esterilizar el agua, fundamentalmente para desactivar microorganismos, aunque para ser efectiva requiere que el agua tenga muy poca turbidez, de ahí que sea bastante utilizada en las aguas embotelladas.

No hace mucho tuve acceso a un estudio, todavia no publicado, sobre eliminación de sustancias productoras de olores y sabores por técnicas de oxidación avanzada. Una de las técnicas incluía la irradiación con luz ultravioleta, comprobándose como se fraccionaban moléculas, dando lugar a otras más sencillas. También se estudiaba la posterior adsorción de estas sustancias fraccionadas por filtros de carbón activo. Evidentemente podría ser un campo de investigación muy interesante, pero dudo mucho que se encuentre financiación para ello. 

Saludos

----------

